# WHEN IS IT SAFE TO SWIM?



## jkh (Jun 14, 2006)

hello there

Is it safe to start swimming again in chlorinated pools after 12 weeks?

It is a great form of exercise but I do not want to take any risks.

Please let me know what you think
many thanks
Jules


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

as you say, swimming is an excellent form of exercise and you will be fine swimming! Your baby is very well protected so don't worry.

Take care x


----------

